# tout à l'heure (avant et après)



## lisou

un doute que j ai toujours eu :
* je viendrai tout a l heure ( dans un moment) = dentro de poco, ahora mismo (eso es?)
* Tout a l heure (il y a peu de temps dans la journee) il m est arrive un truc de fou = Hace poco tiempo ???


----------



## tatius

Hola lisou:

- après: Je viendrai tout à l'heure > Vendré más tarde / dentro de un rato

- avant: Tout à l'heure, il m'est arrivé... > "Hace un rato me ha pasado..." o "Antes, me ha pasado algo increíble"


----------



## Nykita

Hola a todos, 
por favor, alguién me podría decir como traducir en la siguiente oración:  
Je disais *tout à l'heure* qu'elle était presque mâle.

Sé que el significado es luego, después...pero no me cuadra mucho!!!
MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!!


----------



## mickaël

Hola Nykita, 

Se puede traducir por : *"hace un rato"*

Saludos


----------



## mickaël

> Sé que el significado es luego, después...pero no me cuadra mucho!!!


Ah, no ví esto...
No creo que pueda significar esto.


----------



## Nykita

Según el word reference español francés si. 
Muchas gracias de todas maneras!!!!


----------



## mickaël

Nykita said:
			
		

> Según el word reference español francés si.
> Muchas gracias de todas maneras!!!!


 
En realidad "tout à l'heure" puede usarse para hablar del pasado o del futuro. 
En tu caso es usa para hablar del pasado, por tanto se traduce por "hace un rato".

_Je le ferai tout à l'heure (futuro) = Lo haceré luego/después._
_Je l'ai fait tout à l'heure (pasado) = Lo hice hace un rato_


Espero que te sirvas, saludos


----------



## Nykita

Muchas gracias de nuevo...eres un sol!!!
Un abrazo


----------



## akio_airsoft

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour j'aimerai savoir comment vous traduiriez "tout à l'heure" en espagnol. Le site mentionne ce mot mais uniquement dans un sens futur. Ce qui m'intéresse serait de connaitre sa traduction mais au sens passé. Exemple : La dernière fois elle ne cessait de me sourire mais tout à l'heure elle détournait les yeux"

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Antes, hace un rato...


----------



## Crespo

Sí, yo lo traduciría por *hace un rato,* *hace un momento, hace unos instantes. *Depende del estilo. Para mí, hace un rato es un poco más oral (al menos esa es mi impresión).

Espero que te sirva.

JM Crespo


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Hola!

¿Cuál de estos dos sentidos estiman ustedes que tiene «tout à l'heure» en este pasaje de Mallarmé?:

"Appuyer, selon la page, au blanc, qui l'inaugure, son ingénuité, à soi, oublieuse même du titre qui parlerait trop haut: et, quand s'aligna, dans une brisure, la moindre, diseminée, le hasard vaincu mot par mot, indéfectiblement le blanc revient, *tout à l'heure* gratuit, certain maintenant, pour conclure que rien au délà et authentiquer le silence"

Yo traduje, en primera instancia:

«Apoyar, según la hoja, en blanco, que la inaugura, su ingenuidad, en sí, negligente incluso del título que hablaría más arriba: y, cuando se alineó, en una quiebra, la menor, diseminada, el azar vencido palabra por palabra, indefectiblemente el blanco retorna, desde hace poco gratuito, ahora seguro, para concluir que nada más allá y autenticar el silencio». 

Creo que se trata, por el hecho de que precede a «maintenant», del sentido de «hace poco». Aunque me parece que el «desde» no viene al caso. Dejaría «hace poco» o, eventualmente, «hasta hace poco» -pero no «desde».

¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

O quizá, sencillamente, ANTES...


----------



## gm_89

Sí, sería más bien "hace poco".


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola León,

Tienes razón en cuanto al sentido. Puede ser *antes o hace poco*. Personalmente prefiero *antes* ya que limita menos el tiempo.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Merci!!!!!


----------



## FredRomano

Quizas es demasiado tarde, pero me cuesta resistirme. Traduciría:
"... el blanco vuelve, entonces gratuito, ahora cierto,..."


----------



## lucía henao

Je pense : "Tout à l'heure  (avant)  hace un rato, hace poco; (dans le même moment) déjà, ahora mismo; y (après)  dentro de poco. " c'est ça ?  

2º mensaje:
"le blanc revient, *tout à l'heure* gratuit"

El verbo está en presente, entonces sería " el blanco retorna, en este instante gratuito"

3er mensaje:
Hasta pronto


----------



## Paquita

lucía henao said:


> "le blanc revient, *tout à l'heure* gratuit"
> 
> El verbo está en presente, entonces sería " el blanco retorna, en este instante gratuito"



El verbo está en presente, está claro, pero la frase es:


> le blanc revient, *tout à l'heure* gratuit, certain* maintenant*,


Obviamente, el presente anuncia el "maintenant" y se opone a un "tout à l'heure" pasado...

Si traduces el "tout à l'heure" por "en este instante" ¿cómo traducirás el "maintenant"? y sobre todo ¿cómo explicarás "en este instante gratuito, ahora cierto" ????????


----------



## lunar

Pequeña anotación para consultas futuras: a Mickaël se le escapó un error:
Lo *haré *luego y no "lo *haceré*"...
 Yo sé que el hilo es viejísimo, pero... me saltó a la vista


----------

